# A46 750 Samsung black outs 7-10 Secs. all the time



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Samsung 46” A750. I also have Time-Warner Cable with DVR service. I also have a Yamaha RX-V665 AVR.

I have One HDMI cable from the TV (mounted on wall) connected to my Yamaha AVR, and everything else is connected to the AVR, like the Cable, Sony BluRay, Another CD/DVD player that I use for playing MP3’s and regular Audio CD’s, a VCR is also connected to the AVR.

I contacted SAMSUNG because I have been getting blackouts on the TV with the sound still on that lasts for about 7 -10 seconds. 

Samsung told me if I use the Samsung remote while it’s in this “BLACK MODE”, and try the volume, tools, and menu on the remote, and you can work these features, then chances are it’s NOT the TV, but maybe the Cable.

Does anyone else experience these temporary blackouts on their Samsung TV’s? And if you fixed this problem, what were the reasons?

One thing I have not done yet, was to bypass the Yamaha AVR and connect from TV directly to the Cable box,but I wanted to see first, what else the problem could be. 

Thank you!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bozobytes said:


> One thing I have not done yet, was to bypass the Yamaha AVR and connect from TV directly to the Cable box,but I wanted to see first, what else the problem could be.


I would try this first before proceeding. It could be the dvr. Hard drive could have some issue. :dunno:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree. Don't assume it is the set until you isolate it to that. Too many variables to conclude anyting with the AVR in there.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I called both Time Warner and Motorola.

The HD-DVR Cable box is about five years old, and does not have the HDCP Repeater Architecture in these boxes. Time Warner told me the "HD" alone boxes w/o the DVR had the HDCP, but not the HD DVR's.

Time Warner also told me I could always use component cables instead of the HDMI, and I would get HDMI and in 1080i. That may fix these blackouts. 

Motorola told me they are working on these handshake issues.:dizzy:


----------

